# Interesting website



## minimule (Dec 30, 2005)

Long Hopes

These guys have some interesting pages on their website. Gives you a little insight to the minds of our longear'd friends.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank You- I especially liked the descriptions for the horse vs,. donkey.

Tiffany


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 30, 2005)

Good site




I especially loved the "cost of keeping a donkey-carrots $25.00" that was cute!



they forgot the peppermint treats.



Corinne


----------



## Shari (Dec 30, 2005)

That was good thank you!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks

I like that site

Leeana


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 31, 2005)

Great site!


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link


----------



## tazz001 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link...good stuff!


----------

